# Fixture Clearances - IPC Fig, 405.3.1



## kapa51 (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a client who has brought a up a question, in referencing the clearances; who, what and how did the 1'-3" dimension be accepted as the code standard.  The client has a thing for corner sinks, or place a fixtures tight to the corner of the walls.  I showed him plans illustrating the 1'-3" is the proper direction for placing the lav. toilet in a non-ADA setting.  the fixture is wishes to install in this location is a Utility sink, he just wants to know why 1'-3"?


----------



## mark handler (Nov 19, 2014)

1'-3"is half of the 30" deemed nessisary for an average person to stand centered on the fixture. I would accept a corner sink in a non-accessible restroom as an alternate means if there is maneuvering room


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 20, 2014)

Because people have heart attacks and dive between the sink and toilet......Just stating a fact of life after 32 years of running medical calls.....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Interesting BB, I thought it was a drop clearance for your meds??

or the room needed for the plumber to do his business, crescent wrench room??

or pee splatter clearance, man was I wrong!

peec1


----------



## steveray (Nov 21, 2014)

I thought I could let it fly until I reread the relevant section.....

1109.2 Toilet and bathing facilities. Each toilet room and bathing room shall be accessible. Where a floor level is not required to be connected by an accessible route, the only toilet rooms or bathing rooms provided within the facility shall not be located on the inaccessible floor. At least one of each type of fixture, element, control or dispenser in each accessible toilet room and bathing room shall be accessible.

Exceptions:

1. In toilet rooms or bathing rooms accessed only through a private office, not for common or public use and intended for use by a single occupant, any of the following alternatives are allowed:

1.1. Doors are permitted to swing into the clear floor space, provided the door swing can be reversed to meet the requirements in ICC A117.1;

1.2. The height requirements for the water closet in ICC A117.1 are not applicable;

1.3. Grab bars are not required to be installed in a toilet room, provided that reinforcement has been installed in the walls and located so as to permit the installation of such grab bars; and

1.4. The requirement for height, knee and toe clearance shall not apply to a lavatory.

^^^^^^^^^^^^Gives a pass on height, knee and toe, nothing else


----------

